# newb 52g reef build



## marine666 (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi just the first pics i've uploaded of my new tank all comments welcome i'm here to learn:-D
























Water stats are:
Salt 1.026
temp 26
PH 8.4
ammonia 0ppm
nitrite 0.50ppm
nitrate 0ppm
Kh 10
Ca2+ 480


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Very nice. Obviously, you need more rock, as i'm sure you know. Check out Marco Rocks The finest aquarium rock available, base rock, live rock, reef rock, marco rock, reef tank saltwater fish, live corals, Marco rocks, Fiji live rock, Tonga Live rock for great value. I personally use the Key Largo dry rock. A 25 pound order would do you well.

Did we discuss skimmer options? You want a hang on skimmer I think, it appears you do not have a sump. The AquaCRemora would be good for you.
AquaC Remora Protein Skimmer with Maxijet 1200 Pump
and 
AquaC Surface Prefilter Box


----------



## marine666 (Dec 7, 2009)

hi pasfur,

Thanks for all you help, good to know someone know's what there doing

yeah building the rock up week by week, I've the marisys 240 just now going to go for the deltec mce300 i think and use a canister for media i.e rowapho, cardon. what's you opinion on uv filter's i'm hearing mixed messages, some people say that they are good for the water, but i read that they also kill the good bacteria in your tank too and that it makes your tank to sterilized making you fish weak and prone to illness. thanks again


----------



## marine666 (Dec 7, 2009)

how much cuc do you think i should put in the tank?


----------



## marine666 (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi everyone, just thought i would put up a pic of my coco worm, Amazing watching it catch phytoplankton.:-D


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

marine666 said:


> hi pasfur,
> 
> . what's you opinion on uv filter's i'm hearing mixed messages, some people say that they are good for the water, but i read that they also kill the good bacteria in your tank too and that it makes your tank to sterilized making you fish weak and prone to illness. thanks again


Well, I laughed out loud if that tells you anything.  I use a UV on every marine aquarium. When disease hits, I have not medicated in nearly 10 years. I have full confidence that the UV will prevent the spread of the infection and that the natural immunity of the fish will be enough to fight off the disease, enhanced by feeding garlic of course.

Bottom line, the people who dislike them have never used them.


----------



## marine666 (Dec 7, 2009)

:lol: Thats a good enough answer for me, Thanks pasfur


----------



## marine666 (Dec 7, 2009)

*need some help kind of lost*

Hi, my tank has now been set up for 28 day's waters stat's are:
PH 8.4
ammonia 0
nitite 0
nitrate 0
kh 9
ca+2 440

I've got some question's i still have some algea from the diatom bloom on my sand and some patches of green algea do you think this is a flow problem also in the last 4 day's my kh and calcium have been dropping so i am having to buffer them every day does this sound normal.:-? help:lol:


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Are you adding both a buffer and a calcium supplement? You should be using 2 different additives to adjust these levels correctly. It sounds to me like you are adding only a buffer and not a calcium supplement.


----------



## marine666 (Dec 7, 2009)

just a few pics of how the tank is doing


----------

